# JLC MUT Moon 39 Q1368420



## seekpetter (Dec 4, 2010)

Quick question - Are these two images of the same watch? They look different. I haven't received mine yet but I sure hope its the top one. The bezel of the case looks wider on the 2nd.

According to the official website its 1368420, but some AD's have told me the number is 1368520 after I asked them for "JLC Master Moon 39".

Talk about confusing!


----------



## celter (Dec 12, 2010)

I think it is the same watch. It is just the light that makes the bezel look wider. The caliber 1368520 is the rose gold version. Caliber 1368420 is the steel version. Congrats with a fantastic watch.


----------



## Aliisloo (Feb 2, 2011)

Perplexing indeed!

First of all, from your post it seems you have this beauty on its way. So congratulations. 

Where have you got these pictures from? To me, both of them are looking like computer renders but I might be wrong. From the real life pictures I have seen, it is closer to the 1st picture, though the dial in your picture is looking more cream than silver. Then again, it might be a case of bad rendering. 

The serial number is also quite weird. 

Do post update on this when you receive your watch


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Don't know for sure, but they look the same!!

And like the rest: Please show some photo's of yours on arrival!


----------



## seekpetter (Dec 4, 2010)

You guys are probably right!

I definitely post pics on here when I get it, in about 2 months time... The AD is getting it in.

I tried it on at another AD who had it in stock but I was offered a better deal here so I put a deposit down.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

seekpetter said:


> You guys are probably right!
> 
> I definitely post pics on here when I get it, in about 2 months time... The AD is getting it in.
> 
> I tried it on at another AD who had it in stock but I was offered a better deal here so I put a deposit down.


Nice, now it's waiting time.... aargh! Just go over all the specifications for about 100 times and try to read all reviews for the third time.


----------



## seekpetter (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey guys,

I might be really bad at taking photos, but I keep my promises. This arrived today!

I swear it looks 100x better than the photos


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

WOW!!! 
Thats beautiful. 
Congrats on this addition.
Hope to see more of this beauty. :-!
I need me a moonphase.:think:

cheers, Dave.


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

A beautiful JLC, wear it in the best of health.
N


----------



## cholack (Aug 10, 2009)

Congrats! I just tried one on today and I think its very very nice. Although its 39mm, it really feels like a 41mm as its bezel is so thin. I really nice choice on your part!


----------



## Osc13 (Jul 21, 2011)

You lucky lad.. Please do all of us here a favor: Wear it in good health and treat it nice..

Cheers


----------



## NMGE17 (Feb 9, 2006)

Congratulations - it's a beauty!

Nigel

PS. Moon phases rock - moonrock that is! Groan


----------



## solowmodel (Jul 19, 2011)

Beautiful watch!


----------



## armixia (Jan 16, 2009)

Gorgeous watch ! You've just bought my new grail. I've wanted the IWC Portuguese Chronograph but after seeing this watch in person, this is now the watch I'm saving for purchasing this holiday season.

Enjoy it !


----------

